# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  ‎ هنا جميع تحديثاتhwkموضوع متجدد  اخر اصدار V 2.2.0.0

## mohamed73

The Official release of UFS Suite Setup v1.00.000 will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  Please note, it would be best to un-install ALL previous versions of UFS software.  There is no need to remove existing USB drivers they will work ok with UFS Suite. 
This Suite includes the following new software since the last UFS release:-  UFS_KZF v1.8_b (HWK Required) ------------------------------- 
First Official release, please make sure you make a read of any phone before using this software, this will help us to debug any errors and also ensure your phone can be restored.   UFS_SAMs v1.4_s ----------------- 
TRIDENT - C210,C230 Sharp Flash chip error fixed.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!! 
Odia.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release of UFS Suite Setup v2.00.000 will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  Please note, it would be best to un-install ALL previous versions of UFS software.  There is no need to remove existing USB drivers they will work ok with UFS Suite.  Individual Installers are also available for the seperate modules for users who prefer this. 
This Suite includes the following new software since the last UFS release:-  UFS_ACER v2.2_c
-----------------  1. Minor Bug Fixes and changes to bring inline with other modules.   UFS_ATRz v1.6_j
---------------- 
1. Minor bugs fixed.
2. Added Init SecBlk for J200   UFS_DCTx v1.3_l
----------------  1. New products: RH-64,RH-70,RH-75,RM-74,RM-75,RM-104.
2. Added support for new Samsung flash chips.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v1.4_a (HWK Required)
-----------------------------------  v1.4_a
--------
1. BB5 Flashing Added for: RM-1, RM-36, RM-42, RM-57, RM-58 and RM-84.
2. BB5 Read / Write PM.
3. BB5 PM Edit.
4. BB5 Read / Write PP.
5. BB5 UI Options.
6. New products: RH-64,RH-70,RH-75,RM-74,RM-75,RM-104.
7. Added support for new Samsung flash chips.
8. Other features as DCTx.   UFS_KZF v1.8_c (HWK Required) -------------------------------
1. Added support for new ST flash chips.
2. Added Test Point Support. (TP = GDFS Functions, TP1 = All Functions)
3. K608 CID37 unlock via TP.
4. LG U8330 and U8380 unlock via downgrade using TP.
5. Major and Minor bugs fixed.   UFS_RTP v2.6_j
---------------  1. Minor bugs fixed.   UFS_SAMs v1.4_t - Beta ------------------------ 
1. TRIDENT
1. E530,E620,E728 added.
2. Individual BaudRate storage for each model in INI file. 
2. SWIFT
1. E340,E350,E640,E648,E730,E738 added for HWK customers.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release of UFS Suite Setup v2.01.000 will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  Please note, this software will update v2.00.000 without uninstall.  Individual Installers are also available for the seperate modules for users who prefer this. 
This Suite includes the following new software since the last UFS release:-  NEW  HWK SOFTWARE MODULE ALERT!!! - It gives me GREAT pleasure to release to  you this new module for HWK customers to assure you our continued  development.  UFS_LG_GSM v1.0_a Beta (HWK Required)
-----------------------------------------  1. Initial Public Release   UFS_DCTx v1.3_m
------------------  1. New ST flash chip M36L0R7040 (6030 problem).
2. Erase files flashing fixed.
3. MM Partition recreation for RM13,RM14,RM72,RM73.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v1.4_b (HWK Required)
------------------------------------  1. New ST flash chip M36L0R7040 (6030 problem).
2. Erase files flashing fixed.
3. MM Partition recreation for RM13,RM14,RM72,RM73.   UFS_KZF v1.8_d (HWK Required) -------------------------------  1. Major and Minor bugs fixed.
2. Z1010 unlock problem fixed.
3. Fixed Recovery problem, path not found.   UFS_SAMs v1.4_u - Beta ------------------------ 
1. Minor bugs fixed.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  Please  note, we will now release the software as seperate installers, we hope  this will allow us to make releases more often, without the need to wait  for all modules to be updated.   UFS_LG_GSM v1.0_b Beta (HWK Required)
-----------------------------------------  1. Extended the supported model list.  UFS_DCTxBB5 v1.4_c
------------------  DCTx has now been dropped both HWK and none HWK use same version.  1. New products: RH-33, RH-73, RH-74, RM-82 (7200b,6060,6061,6111)
2. Corrected unlock problem for: RH-64, RH-70, RH-75.
3. Patcher for DCT4 ASIC2 products (for HWK , use only *.pat files)
4. Auto Selection of 64k and 128k CNT FAT Images.   UFS_SAMs v1.4_v - Beta ------------------------ 
1. TRIDENT
  1. X140 added.
  2. NAND Erase (E530,E720,E728) to fix "Blinking LCD"
  3. Read Flash - custom address range support. 
2. OM6359
  1. X620 added. 
3. SWIFT
  1. D600 support added for HWK customers.   UFS_ATRz v1.6_k - Beta
------------------------ 
1. Added support for J210   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  Please note, it would be best to un-install ALL previous versions of UFS software. 
This release contains a new set of USB drivers, you are advised to use these drivers for more stable use.  UFS_ACER v2.2_d
----------------- 
1. API updated for new USB drivers.   UFS_ATRz v1.6_l
---------------- 
1. API updated for new USB drivers.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v1.4_d
-------------------- 
1. New BB5 GSM products: RM-38,RM-56 (3250,6270) introduced.
2. Converter from 64K to 128Kb Paged CNT Files.
3. New products: RM-111,RM-127 (7380,7360)
4. PPM and CNT FILE_MM_TYPE report added (to handle a 6230i, new HWID phones)   UFS_KZF v1.8_e (HWK Required)
------------------------------- 
1. Major and Minor bugs fixed.
2. Z1010 unlock problem fixed.
3. Fixed Recovery problem, path not found.   UFS_LG_GSM v1.0_c Beta (HWK Required)
---------------------------------------- 
1. Minor Bugs Fixed.
2. New products added.   UFS_RTP v2.6_k
--------------- 
1. API updated for new USB drivers.   UFS_SAMs v1.4_w
------------------ 
TRIDENT
  E568,S410i,X150,X200,X208 added.
  BT Address Change.
OM635x
  E108,E330N,E335,X495,X497,X628 added.
SWIFT
  D500E,D600E,D608,E340E,E348,E350E,E358 added.
M46
  Models revised.   UFS Suite v2.02 is available for anyone who wishes to use it.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   UFS_DCTxBB5 v1.4_e
-------------------- 
1. New BB5 GSM product: RM-70 (7370) introduced.
2. FIA 5.51.007   UFS_SAMs v1.4_x
------------------ 
TRIDENT
  D720,D730,X660,X668,X800,X808 added.
OM635x
  X490 added.
SWIFT
  X700 added. 
Please Note:  D720 / D730 PDA Flash is also supported by a third party utility, check the start menu after install. 
The Symbian USB Drivers are installed to:- 
\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\SymbianUSBDown_D720_7  30\ or your localised path for none english windows.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   Please run the upgrade client after you have installed the software, follow the instructions careful as *you may need to run the update client more than once.* 
The Update Client is launched after install, if you cancel without  making the update, you can run the Update Client again, by selecting the  shortcut on the Start Menu:-
Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Utilities\Update Client  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*    UFS_ATRz v2.0.0
----------------- 
1. Added support for J220,J230,Z300.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.0
-------------------- 
1. New BB5 GSM products: 
    RM-49,RM-78,RM-79,RM91,RM92,RM-115,RM-126 
    (E60,6280,6282,N80-5,N80,6131/6133,6126/6133b) introduced.
2. New DCT4 products: 
   RH65,RH69,RH86,RH87,RH92,RH93,RM9,RM33,RM83,RM161,  RM162,
   RM166,RM167,RM189 
   (1600b,1110b,2610,2610b,1112b,1112,7270b,8801,6112  ,6103,6102i,
   6070,6070b,2310)
3. Fixed PM_Edit, to show BB5 security code.
4. North America BB5 product: RM-99 (N70-5) introduced.
5. Fixed RM-38 (3250) flashing.
6. CDMA products RH-66,RM-97 (2115i,2116,2116i,2255) introduced.   UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.0
------------------- 
1. Automatic MOT to BIF conversion.
2. New products added.
3. Fixed T5100 flashing.   UFS_SAMs v2.0.0
-----------------  
TRIDENT
  C120,C128,D520,D528,D800,D808,E770,E880,P300,P308,
  X300,X308 added.
  Read Flash - custom address range save fixed.
OM635x
  X490,X495,X497 TFS flashing fixed.
SWIFT
  D820,D828 flashing added.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
LG KG800 cable schema is included with the installer, check Start Menu\Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Documents.   UFS_ATRz v2.0.1
----------------- 
 1. Fixed "Wait..." bug for J200,J210,Z200.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.1
-------------------- 
1. Corrections to handle 64->128 conversion for new softwares.
2. New flash chips supported (Amd,Spansion,Intel,ST)
3. Bugs in PM_Edit fixed.
4. 64->128 conversion for BB5 phones.
5. New BB5 GSM products: RM10,RM24,RM89,RM180 (E70-1,E70-2,E61-1,N72-5)   UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.1
------------------- 
1. New products added (S5200,KG800,..)
2. New flash chips support added.
3. Multiregion files fixed for ADI.
4. Fixed read bug ("not Defined Region")   UFS_SAMs v2.0.1
----------------- 
TRIDENT
  S400i added (Unlock works with battery only)
SWIFT
  E360,E368 added.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
New cable schema's are included with the installer, check Start Menu\Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Documents.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.2
-------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: 
RM67,RM86,RM87,RM106,RM112,RM123,RM132,RM133,RM145  ,RM199,RM200 
(N71-1,6136,5500d,5500,N71-5,6233,N73-5,N73-1,6234,6136b,6151) introduced.
2. New DCT4 ASIC support added.
3. New DCT4 products RH86,RM165 (2610,8800 Sirocco)
4. Fixed VPP control.
5. Fixed support of new Flash update packs. (Flash Pack v6.32.029 included.)
6. Fixed minor bugs.   UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.2
------------------- 
1. Sharp Gsm products added:  GX20,GX30,GX30i,TM100,TM150,TM200   UFS_SAMs v2.0.2
----------------- 
COMMON
  Introduced E2P Read/Write. Allows easy backup/edit E2P 
  areas to repair or rebuild CAL data for new models.(Locks etc...) 
TRIDENT
  C130,E900,E908,S500i,X210,X218,X500,X508,X630,X638  ,X820,
  X828 added (Unlock works with battery only)
  CTS flashing (E900,E908,X630,X638,X820,X828) 
SWIFT
  D900,D908,X670,X678 added.
  Corrected problems with TFS read.
  NOR Erase.
  Direct unlock for older models. 
OM635x
  X650,X658 added.
  NOR Erase.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready, please download from:-
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  New cable schema's are included with the installer, check Start Menu\Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Documents.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.3
-------------------- 
1. New Flash update bundle support (6.35.036)
2. Fixed bug in MM_Erase for TIKU models RM-165 (8800d)
3. Improved path search routines.   UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.3
------------------- 
1. KG210,KG220,KG221,KG225,KG240,KG245 support added.   UFS_SAMs v2.0.3
----------------- 
TRIDENT
  I300,I308,I320,X680,X688 added.
  CTS flashing (D520,D528,X680,X688) 
SWIFT
  E370,E378,E380,E388 added.
  Introduced Unlock E2P for MSL phones (D900,D820,E370,...)
  Read E2P shows info (IMEI, Lock Status, Unlock Codes) 
Please Note: I300 / I320 PDA Flash is also supported by a third party utility, check the start menu after install. 
The Drivers are installed to:- 
\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\PDAFLASH_I3xx\Driver\ or your localised path for none english windows. 
Since the installer has changed a lot there is no update mode again this release, please see here for further details:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!! 
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Please run the upgrade client after you have installed the software, follow the instructions careful. 
The Update Client is launched after install, if you cancel without  making the update, you can run the Update Client again, by selecting the  shortcut on the Start Menu:-
Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Utilities\Update Client  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.4
-------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: 
RM43R,RM100,RM140,RM146,RM147,RM158R,RM174,RM181,R  M209,RM291 
(N91-2,N92-1,7390,5300,5300b,N91-6,5200,5200b,7373,2626) introduced.
2. RM170,RM171(E50-1,E50-2) fixed.
3. New Flash update bundle support (6.44.047)   UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.4
------------------- 
1. M4410 support added.
2. UI functions added for LG models.
3. Added BIF->MOT, BIN->MOT conversion.   UFS_SAMs v2.0.4
----------------- 
TRIDENT
  C300,D830,D836,D838,D840,D848,E570,E906,S401i,X156  ,X160,
  X160b,X168,X461,X481,X510,X518,X520,X530,X680N,X81  0,X818,
  X830 added (Unlock works with battery only !)
SWIFT
  E250,E258,E500,E780,E786,E788 added.
  Direct unlock for new models (D900,D820...)
OM635x
  E420,E428 added.
  X65x - Unlock E2P feature added.
  S50x - Fixed "Full" flashing bug, E2P R/W added.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk. 
NOTE: IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION* 
This installer contains a new Update Client (v2.0.4.1) which will fix a  "-3" issue which some users have had, this was caused by having a HWK  firmware version less than A1.04, e.g. was not upgraded with previous  client.   DCTxBB5 v2.0.4.1
----------------- 
1. New BB5 products: 
RM198,RM216 (6085,6131NFC) 
2. Firmware Downgrade option for BB5 phones.
3. Fixed APE bug in COR files flashing.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk. 
NOTE: IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 or  V3.0.4.1, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION* 
This installer contains a new Update Client (v2.0.4.2) which will fix a  "1112 exception error" which some users have had.  There is no need to  perform the server part within the client to fix the 1112 error, e.g.  Next, Wait..., Quit is enough.   DCTxBB5 v2.0.4.2
----------------- 
1. New BB5 products: 
RM217,RM222 (6300,6300b)
2. PM Write: cofirmation to overwrite security data (21,120,208,308)    SAMs v2.0.4.2 -------------- COMMON
  Cables description added.
TRIDENT
  MVN CTS flashing fixed (X830 'Unknown File System' error)
  FDI CTS flashing fixed (E570,X630,X680 Empty folders)
  Full Reset (*2767*3855#) is mandatory after CTS flashing !
  X838 added.    Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   DCTxBB5 v2.0.5.0
-----------------
1. New BB5 products: RM-101,RM-188,RM-208,RM-260 (N92-2,6086,E65-1,6086b)
2. New DCT4 products: RH-94,RH-95,RH-97,RH-98,RM-225.RM-229 
  (1112,1112i,6060v,6061,6030b,6030)
3. New CDMA products: RH-71,RH-77,RH-89,RM-121(2125,2126i,2118,2115i,2355)
4. New CDMA TIKU products:
  RM-41,RM59,RM-60,RM61,RM-66,RM-124,RM-125,RM-154,RM-193 
  (3155,3155i,6155,6235,6236i,3152,6265,6265i,2855,6  165,6275,2865)
5. Support of new Flash update pack 7.4.13.26017, new Flash chips added.
6. Improved F-Bus polling, fixed "Bad Resp UFSx" after fatal error.
7. Improved diagnostics of "Dead APE" and not recognized Flash chips.
8. Fixed "Patch" option bug.
9. UDA(CP) flashing for RM84,RM99 (N70-1,N70-5)
10.Self Tests monitor introduced.
11.Unlock of DCT4+ (BB4.1 ASIC 2 & 11) phones.
12.Certificates backup for BB5 phones introduced ("Rd Cert"and"Bk.308"for SL_Data)
13.BB5 File System Format introduced.
14.Windows Vista(tm) 32bit OS support.   LG_GSM v2.0.5.0
----------------
1. KG110, KG320 support fixed.
2. Added new models.
3. Windows Vista(tm) 32bit OS support.    SAMs v2.0.5.0
--------------
COMMON
  Windows Vista(tm) 32bit OS support.
  Cut Power option (Restart - power on mobile)
TRIDENT
  C140,C216,C240,C250,C260,C266,C268,C308,P310,P318,  X166,X636 added.
  MSL1 bypass, allows direct unlock.
OM635x
  E635 added.
SWIFT
  E256,E376,E480,E488,E736,E750,E758 added.
  E25x direct unlock.
  Full TFS Read, TFS editor.
  Option to exclude E2P part from MCU read.  All other modules have been updated to include Windows Vista(tm) 32bit OS support.  Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!! 
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   DCTxBB5 v2.0.5.1
----------------- 1. Revised "Init SimLocks" function, now allows direct unlock of
   1600(RH-64,RH-65)and other models.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!! 
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   DCTxBB5 v2.0.5.2
--------------------- 1. Added BB5 files integrity check, while flashing.
2. Fixed some minor bugs in "Init SimLocks".
3. Added Dejan solution for BB5 ("Locks") 6630,6680,6681,n70,n90 etc... Test others on your OWN risk!  Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  Special thanks to Dejan for releasing the solution, respect from SarasSoft!!!   Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  *NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION*   DCTxBB5 v2.0.5.3
--------------------- 1. Modified BB5 codes enter, to allow unlock "Counter Expired".   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:-  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   SAMs V 2.0.5.4
--------------- TRIDENT
  U600,U608 added.
  "Test Mode" enter improved.
  Warning about Battery usage, during UI operations.
  Corrected Reserved Regions for some models(D83x,D84x,E90x,P31x,X82x)
  Added MSL calculation, allows direct unlock and show correct 
  codes for new models(D83x,E570,E90x,P31x,U60x,X5xx,X63x,X68x,X8x  x,.)
  IMEI challenger implemented, allows rebuild IMEI for new models.     Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:-  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   LG_GSM V 2.0.5.5 ----------------- 1. Fixed support of Spansion MirrorBit Flash chips.
2. Infineon SuperGold2 models added (KE850,KE970, ...)
3. Infineon EgoldVoice models added (KG270,KG271,...)
   Warning Infineon models works with battery only !
4. Mediatek models added (C2500, C2600, ...)   SAMs V 2.0.5.5
--------------- TRIDENT
  E840,F300,F308,U100,U108 added.
  Full Reset(*2767*3855#)is mandatory after flashing !
  If make Asia<>EU change, use *2767*3855# before flashing.
SWIFT
  D900i,D908i,E200,E208,E390,E398,E590,E740,E830,E83  8 added.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release will be ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
You can download from here, until the support site can be updated:-  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   New  Support Area Access - All you need is an Original HWK who's HID is in  the master database (can be updated with update client), no username, no  password, no waiting for activation. - We hope you will all enjoy this  small gift and it will make ours and our customers lifes easier    LG_GSM V 2.0.5.6 -----------------
1. API Updated to allow support access (No user update)   SAMs V 2.0.5.6
--------------- 1. API Updated to allow support access (No user update)   SeDBx V 1.0.5.6 --------------- 1.  Initial Public Release - This module will be updated over the next few  weeks to become inline with the rest of the HWK Suite of Modules.
(See sticky post - SeDBx Quick Guide for information on how to use this new module)   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
This release contains a new update client which resolves the cannot open  URL message, some users have had over the last few days.  WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.  NOTE:  IF YOU HAVE UPGRADED YOUR UFS + HWK SUCESSFUL WITH SUITE V3.0.4 -  V3.0.4.2, THERE IS NO NEED TO USE THE CLIENT AGAIN IN THIS VERSION   LG_GSM V 2.0.5.7 ----------------- 1. Infineon SuperGold2 models unlock (KE850,KE970, ...)
2. KE970GO added (KE970G)   SAMs V 2.0.5.7
--------------- TRIDENT
  C520,M300,M600,X526 added.   SeDBx V 1.0.5.7 --------------- 1. DB2020 User Lock code reset to 0000.
2. GDFS Info (Displays User Lock code for non DB2020 models)   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   Please run the upgrade client after you have installed the software, follow the instructions careful. 
The Update Client is launched after install, if you cancel without  making the update, you can run the Update Client again, by selecting the  shortcut on the Start Menu:-
Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Utilities\Update Client  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.* New  Users or users who un-installed the old version, should download and  install the HWK Support Suite and run the client, before trying to  install the full HWK Suite  UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.6
-------------------- 
1. Dual Line flashing for BB5 introduced (Required UFS firmware V2.8 2007)
2. All avalaible phones supported (including RAPIDO v1.12, v1.13)
3. "Verify" function for BB5 added.
4. Latest Flash Update pack (7.40.35.29728) supported.
5. Support of Muxed Nand.  *Do not use  external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will put VPP  direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.  This has always been  the case with 7 pin cables, but from this release 7 pin cables are  supported by UFS+HWK.*  UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.6
------------------- 
1. KG290 support added.
2. "Support" button, to access support site.   UFS_SAMs v2.0.6
----------------- 
COMMON
  Remade user interface.
  "Support" button, to access support site.
TRIDENT
  E950,F200,J600,J600E,J608,U300,U308,X830N added.
  Read Codes for J600,J600E,J608
SWIFT
  E598,E768,G600 added.
  Unlock Codes on Info for D820,D900,E250,E740,G600.   UFS_SeDBx v2.0.6
------------------  1. "Skip Info Checking" allows reflash dead phones.
2. "Support" button, to access support site.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   Please follow the instructions careful on the above page. 
The Update Client is launched after HWK Support Suite install, if you  cancel without making the update, you can run the Update Client again,  by selecting the shortcut on the Start Menu:-
Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Utilities\Update Client  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   NOTE: Support Access is via the software modules only, download managers have been limited to 3 connections.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.7
-------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: 
  RM-179,RM-223,RM-233,RM-244,RM-256,RM-264,RM-269,RM-278,RM-279,
  RM-313,RM-314,RM-320,RM-321,RM-322,RM-323,RM-397,RM-421,RM-426 
  (N81-1,N81-3,8800e-1,E51-1,N81-5,7900d-1,N81-6,6500s-5,5610d-5,N82-1,
  N82-2,N95-2 8G,N95-6 8G,6301,6301b,6500c-5,N95-4,E51-2)
2. ISM flashing support for BB5 products.
3. Improved DCT4/WD2 Flash Loaders version display.
4. Fixed BB5 PM file open bug.
5. Improved Extended PHONET messages handling.
6. Store of Ext.VPP setting in INI file.
7. Support of new Flash Chips.
8. Fixed CNT flashing for 7370 and 6151.
9. Flash Update pack (7.46.43.30662) added.   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone. This has  always been the case with 7 pin cables, but from this release 7 pin  cables are supported by UFS+HWK.*   UFS_LG_GSM v2.0.7
------------------- 
1. KG280, KP200, KP202, MG280 support added.   UFS_SAMs v2.0.7
----------------- 
TRIDENT
  C170,C178,C188,E210,E218,E840B,E848,E870,E878,E888  ,E958,
  F210,F218,P520(Armani),M608,T519,T629,U600B,U608B added.
OM(SYSOL)
  C160,C160B,C160L,C160M,C166,C168,C180,C450,C458,CC  03,
  M110,X540,X550 added.
  E2P unlock fixed for E420,E428...
  Implemented MSL calculation, allows direct unlock 
  without E2P corruption and shows correct codes.
  Rebuild of corrupted Master Key during wrong unlock.
  IMEI rebuild for new models (Sysol3)
SWIFT
  D880,D888(Duos),E746,G608,L600,L608,M610,M618 added.
  Implemented MSL calculation, allows direct unlock, and
  show correct codes, without any data lose or setting to 
  default values of MSL, BTID, IMEI or Radio settings.
  E2P Sections Read/Write introduced (compatible with TAT)
  IMEI and BTID rebuild.(Imei option for Swift_1 only now)
  Fixed bug of 0 length TFS files flashing (affected: 
  java appletts in D880, E200, E250, G600, M610 products)
COMMON INFO
  E2P(hee)sections R/W allows to transfer calibration data,
  radio setttings, etc. from product to product, without 
  damage to other vital data, unlike E2P or FULL clone.
  Or allows to Read-Edit-Write well known values.
  Warning,
  Access to some sections can be denied by firmware, or
  can have different values dependand on firmware version.
  In case of protected or none existing section will have
  result length of 0 or lose of TAT mode.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   Since this is a MINOR release there is NO need to update your HWK, there is also NO need to remove HWK Suite v2.0.7   *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.7.1
---------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: RM-337,RM-364,RM-365,RM-366,RM-451
  (6300i,3120c-x,8800e-5)
2. New DCT4 products: RM-340,RM-341,RM-362,RM-363 
  (2600c-2,2600c-2b,5000d-2,5000d-2b)
3. Flash Update pack (8.6.1.31560) added.
4. New RAP, UPP ASIC's and FLASH Chip's support.
5. New DCT4+ product unlock (see corresponding list)
6. BB5 ASK file will be created during "Rd Cert"  *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*  Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   Since this is a MINOR release there is NO need to update your HWK, there is also NO need to remove HWK Suite v2.0.7.x   *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.7.2
---------------------- 
1. New DCT4+ versions support:
   1200b(RH-100 v5.06)2600c(RM-340 v561)  *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   SAMs V 2.0.7.2
---------------  TRIDENT
  B100,B108,B200,B300,S710i added (DUNL,IM,FL)
  B100,U600,U600B MSL Repair introduced.
OM(SYSOL)
  C420,C420L,C421,C425,C426,X560,X560L,X566 
  added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
  E747.F250,F258,J700 added (DUNL,FL,SECT)
  Chinese FOTA products E838, J708 flashing.
  Added sectors count for RAW NAND read.
COMMON INFO
  Product filter added.   SeDBx v2.0.7.2
---------------  1. USB Flashing introduced.
2. CID53 Support for DB2020 and PNX5230 platforms.
3. CID Upgrade introduced.
4. FS Upgrade files flashing. (FSUPG)
5. GDFS Info now Displays User Lock code for DB2012 models also.  *USB Drivers are installed to X:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_DBX\USBFlashDriver*  *SeDBx Quick Guide has been updated.*   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   Please follow the instructions careful on the above page. 
The Update Client is launched after HWK Support Suite install, if you  cancel without making the update, you can run the Update Client again,  by selecting the shortcut on the Start Menu:-
Programs\SarasSoft\UFS\Utilities\Update Client  *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.8.0
---------------------- 
1. New BB5 products:
   RM-207,RM-235,RM-236,RM-257,RM-270,RM-277,RM-325,RM-328,RM-342,
   RM-343,RM-345,RM-346,RM-352,RM-354,RM-355,RM-357,RM-358,RM-359,
   RM-367,RM-378,RM-379,RM-386,RM-387,RM-396,RM-397,RM-400,RM-407,
   RM-408,RM-409,RM-410,RM-411,RM-414,RM-416,RM-417,RM-418,RM-419,
   RM-420,RM-422,RM-425,RM-436,RM-462
  (6263,N78-1,N78-5,3555b,3555,3555c,6600f-1c6220c-1,N78-3,E66-1,E66-2,
   E71-1,3600s,7610s,7610sb,E71-2,5610d-2,5610d-2b,6210s-1,7310cb,7310c,
   6210s-5,6220c-5,6212c,6500c-5,6650d-1c,E71-3,6210s-1c,5320d-1,5220b,
   5220,6600s-1c,5320,5320d-1b,5320,6210s-1b,E66-3,6124c-1,6122c,7210c,E71-5)
2. New DCT4 products:
   RH-116,RH-117,RH-118,RM-391,RM-392,RM-393,RM-394,RM-395
  (7070,7070b,1681c,2760h,2680s,2680s-2b,1680c-2,1680c-2b)
3. New DCT4+ UNL versions support:
   1200 (RH-99  v5.51,v5.53), 1200b (RH-100 v5.32)
   1208 (RH-105 v5.51,v5.53), 1208b (RH-106 v4.00,v4.11,v5.23,v5.32)
   1650 (RM-305 v5.32,v5.51,v5.53)
   1680c-2,1680c-2b (RM-394,RM-395 v5.61,v5.63)
   2610,2610b (RH-86,RH-87 v6.73,v7.10)
   2630 (RM-298 v5.61)
   2760 (RM-258 v4.20,v5.61), 2760b (RM-259 v4.20,v5.61)
   2760h (RM-391 v5.45)
4. Fixed minor bugs.
5. New Flash Update Pack 8.36.2.35145  *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   LG_GSM V 2.0.8.0 ----------------- 
v 2.0.8.0 (HWK Required) 
-------
1. Added "FSct0" (Force Sector 0 Overwrite) Checkbox in 
   Infineon platform. 
   Use it for Frozen or blinking phones (KE800,..)
2. KP130, KP210, KP215, KP260, KP265 support added.   SAMs V 2.0.8.0
---------------  TRIDENT
  S730i (DUNL,IM,FL)added.
  B200,B300 DUNL and IM fixed.
  Reserved Regions values revised and fixed.
  MSL Repair enhanced, and added for following products:
  C17x,C26x,C520,E84x,E90x,E95x,F21x,M300,M60x,P520,  U10x,U30x,X82x
  "Erase NOR" activated.
  Enhanced 4CC protocol handler (fixed error on PC busy)
TRIDENT VISION
  E21x,J60x fixed (INF,DUNL,IM)
  M310 added (FL,CUNL)
  Enhanced 4CC protocol handler (fixed error on PC busy)
OM(SYSOL)
  A117,C288,M130L added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
  E746 bug fixed.
SWIFT
  D780,D788(Duos2),D828E,E251,E251C,E258D,F110,G808E  ,J210,L310,
  P180,P200,P260,P850,P858,T309,T509,U908E,X700N (DUNL,FL,SECT)
  F488E,J150 (FL,CUNL) Use 'Unlock E2P' to see Codes.
  E35x,E37x,T809 DUNL, SECT and IM fixed.
  E480,E488 bug in DUNL,SECT fixed.
  D880-Duos flashing bug in 2.0.7.2 fixed.
  X700 SECT fixed.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  B130 introduced(FL,CUNL) Use 'Unlock E2P' to see Codes.
QUALCOMM
  A411,A412,A701,A706,A707,A711,A717,A727,A736,A737,  A801,A817,
  F330,F338,F400,F408,F480,F488,F490,F510,F550,F700,  G400,G800,
  G800B,G800L,G808,J200,J200L,J208,J630,J638,L170,L7  60,L760G,
  L768,L810,L811,P910,P920,P940,P950,P960,T639,T819,  U700,U700B,
  U708,U800,U800F,U900,U900U,U908,V705,V706,V707,V70  8,Z150,Z170,
  Z230,Z238,Z240,Z240E,Z248,Z310,Z360,Z368,Z400,Z540  ,Z548,Z560,
  Z570,Z720,Z728,Z740,ZV40,ZV50,ZV60 introduced (FL,INF,REUL)
COMMON
  Product Langpacks description added (Info and MCU-Open)
  Note, real menu languages can differ from listed here,
  for different models, firmware versions. Languages in
  brackets is not mandatory for current Region.   SeDBx v2.0.8.0
---------------  DB2010
  1. Added Support for: 36Brown, 49Brown
DB2012 
  1. Added Support for: 50Brown, 51Brown, 51Red, 53Red.
  2. Added CID Upgrade.
DB2020
  1. Added Support for: 49Brown.
  2. Loaders Updated.
PNX5230
  1. Added Support for: 49Brown, 52Brown.
  2. Loaders Updated.  *USB Drivers are installed to X:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_DBX\USBFlashDriver*  *SeDBx Quick Guide has been updated.*   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.8.0a
----------------------- 
1. Flash Fix added to installer   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   SAMs V 2.0.8.1
---------------  TRIDENT
  CC01,P258,U600G added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  B220,B310,B320,B518,B520,B528,J600G,J610,J618,M318  ,M620,M628 
  added (CUNL,FL)
  L320 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
  (Use [Reset MMI] if phone ask for password)
OM(SYSOL)
  B110 added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
  D618,D980,E2510,F250L,F268,F278,G600G,G618,J770,J8  08E,L258,M150,
  M200,M3200,M3510,S3600,T429,U708E,U808E added(DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
  D780,D788,D880,D888,D980 SLAVE support added (DUNL,IM,SECT)
  J150 fixed (DUNL,IM,SECT)
  IM Rebuild added and RAW TFS Read fixed for these models: 
  D618,D780,D788,D880,D888,D900i,D908i,D980,E200,E20  8,E250,
  E250D,E250V,E256,E258,E258D,E251,E251C,E480,E488,E  590,E598,
  E740,E747,E830,E838,E2510,F110,F250,F250L,F258,F26  8,F278,G600,
  G608,G808E,G618,J150,J210,J700,J708,J770,J808E,L25  8,L310,L600,
  L608,M150,M200,M610,M618,M3200,M3510,P180,P260,S36  00,T429,U708E,
  U808E,U908E (Need power up phone with battery after IM done !)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  B130,B130S,B130T added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT-3G
  B2700,J800,L700,L708 introduced (DUNL,FL,SECT,BT)
SKYWORKS
  C100 - 'Not Released Yet' bug fixed.
QUALCOMM
  F480G,F480H,M7500,M8800,S7330,U900F,U900G,U900K added(FL,INF,REUL)
  Added QualComm mode support:
  (*#QUAUSB# to enter QualComm mode, QC Debug Interface on USB)
  (*#SAMUSB# to enter Samsung mode, QC Debug Interface on RJ45)
  QCDI Info, NVM Read, RAM Read added.
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE introduced for these models:
  F480x,L760x,U900x,Z240 (Use [QCDI Info] button to readout keys)
COMMON
  Stop button added.
  User interface localisation. 
Samsung / Qualcomm USB Drivers can be downloaded here:-
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Update Client V 2.0.8.1
----------------------  Fixed Exception errors on req-fbi process  *!!!THERE IS NO NEED TO UPDATE YOUR HWK SINCE 2080 RELEASE IF ITS WORKING OK !!!*  
We would like for some users to add localisation in their own native  language to the software, localisation is added to SAMs only at the  moment but will be added to other modules in future. 
Conditions:- 
1. Only 1 contributer per language.
2. You must know how to use the software and what each function does.
3. The chosen language is your native language or you are fluent in the  selected language, for example Chinese is not my native language and I  would like someone to take over from me and finish/correct as required.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!   Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.8.2 ---------------------- 
1. Flash Update Pack problems Fixed.
2. New BB5 products:
   RM-247,RM-297,RM-333,RM-334,RM-335,RM-348,RM-349,RM-350,RM-356,
   RM-398,RM-399,RM-415,RM-427,RM-428,RM-429,RM-437,RM-449,RM-450,
   RM-472,RM-493,RM-494 
   (N96-1,N96-5,N85-1,N85-3,N85-5,N79-1,N79-3,N79-5,5800d-1,7510a,7510a-b,
   6600s,5800,5800,3610a,E63-1,E63-2,E63-3,N96-3,E71-5,E66-5)
3. DC4 Flash Chip 0020883C Fixed.
4. New DCT4 products:
   RH-111,RH-112,RH-113,RM-438,RM-439,RM-490,RM-500 
   (1202-2,1202-2b,7100s-2,7100s-2b,1680c-2b,2680s-2b)
5. New DCT4+ UNL versions support:
   1200(RH-99 v5.71,v5.80) 1202(RH-112 v2.80) 1208(RH-105 v5.71,v5.80)
   1650(RM-305 v5.71,v5.80)
6. User interface localisation.   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   LG_GSM V 2.0.8.2
----------------- 
1. Infineon GB100,GB105,GB106,KG285,KG288,KP100,KP105,KP106,KP  107 
   support added. (BIN bundle files open as FLS)
2. Read/Write for Infineon EGOLD Voice added.
3. Auto Backup for Infineon EGOLD Voice added.
4. ADI KF240, KF300 
   support added. (BIN bundle files open as Code)
   Cable as for KP130,KP210,KP260
5. QualComm models introduced.   SAMs V 2.0.8.2 --------------- 
TRIDENT
  B270 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  J610 MSL corrected (DUNL,IM)
  E215L,M320L added (CUNL,FL)
  (Use [Reset MMI] if phone ask for password)
OM(SYSOL)
  M140 added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
  J706,L708E added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  B130,B130S,B130T fixed flashing for HW 0.600
QUALCOMM
  ENUMERATION NOT EXIST: 20 bug fixed (up to COM256 supported)
  Fixed flashing for OEMSBL V5.32 and higher (M7500,M8800)
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added for these models:
  F480F,M7500(Armani),M8800(Pixon),U700,U700B,U708,U  800,U800F
  (Use [QCDI Info] button to readout keys)
  S7220,S7350 added. 
Samsung / Qualcomm USB Drivers can be downloaded here:-
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
We would like for some users to add localisation in their own native  language to the software, localisation is added to SAMs only at the  moment but will be added to other modules in future. 
Conditions:- 
1. Only 1 contributer per language.
2. You must know how to use the software and what each function does.
3. The chosen language is your native language or you are fluent in the  selected language, for example Chinese is not my native language and I  would like someone to take over from me and finish/correct as required.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   ATRz v2.0.8.3
------------- 
1. Fixed clipboard issue on Vista.   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.8.3 ---------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: RM-495,RM-496 (5130c-2,5130c-2b)
2. New DCT4+ products: RH-121,RH-122 (1661-2b,1661-2)
3. New DCT4+ UNL versions support:
   1202-2,1202-2b (RH-111,RH-112 v3.00, v3.10) 
   1661-2 (RH-122 v3.10) 
   2610,2610b (RH-86,RH-87 v7.11) 
   2680s-2,2680s-2b (RM-392,RM-393 v4.56, v4.91) 
   5000d-2,5000d-2b (RH-362,RH-363 v3.50, v3.54)
   7070d-2 (RH-116 v6.20)
4. Simlock status detail info for DCT4 and BB5 models added.
5. Fixed clipboard issue on Vista.   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   LG_GSM V 2.0.8.3
----------------- 
1. BIN (TotalBin) files support added for ADI models.
   (BIN bundle files open as Code)
2. ADI KP260, KP265 UNLOCK and REBUILD fixed.
3. ADI KP170, KP175 added, cable as for KP130,KP210,KP260
4. LGMDP NV2 format files support for QC NVM Write.
5. User interface localisation.
6. Fixed clipboard issue on Vista.   SAMs V 2.0.8.3 --------------- 
TRIDENT
  C275L,C500L,C506,C510L,C516,E570L,U106 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  B520B,M310L added (CUNL,FL)
OM(SYSOL)
  C145,C161,C168B,M140L added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
  C3610C,E200B,E230L,E251L,F270L,F275L,F480L,J700L,P  906,U900L 
  added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  B130L,E1110(Euro and Asia),E1110C,E1117,E1117L
  added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
  Increased flashing speed.
QUALCOMM
  G400L,M8800B,V820L added.
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added for these models:
  G400,G400F,G400L,Z150
  (Use [QCDI Info] button to readout keys)
COMMON
  Fixed clipboard issue on Vista.  
We would like for some users to add localisation in their own native  language to the software, localisation is added to SAMs only at the  moment but will be added to other modules in future. 
Conditions:- 
1. Only 1 contributer per language.
2. You must know how to use the software and what each function does.
3. The chosen language is your native language or you are fluent in the  selected language, for example Chinese is not my native language and I  would like someone to take over from me and finish/correct as required.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.8.4 ---------------------- 
1. Added info about flashed Certificates for BB5.
2. Corrected DCT4+ unlock error messages.
3. Find Product settings by VPL files.
4. New BB5 product RM-458 (6208c)   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   SAMs V 2.0.8.4 --------------- 
TRIDENT
  B100M added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  B310R added (CUNL,FL)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  E1070,E1100T,E1125 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
QUALCOMM
  Increased Comms speed on RJ45 interface.
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added for these models:
  L810,L811
  (Use [QCDI Info] button to readout keys)  
We would like for some users to add localisation in their own native  language to the software, localisation is added to SAMs only at the  moment but will be added to other modules in future. 
Conditions:- 
1. Only 1 contributer per language.
2. You must know how to use the software and what each function does.
3. The chosen language is your native language or you are fluent in the  selected language, for example Chinese is not my native language and I  would like someone to take over from me and finish/correct as required.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.8.5 ---------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: RM-412,RM-413,RM-443,RM-505,RM-506,RM-507,RM-570 
   (E75-1,E75-2,6303c,N97-1,N97-5,N97-3,6600i-1)
2. Introducing RAPU-YAMA ASIC: RM-368,RM-431,RM-432,RM-470 
   (6260s-1,5630d-1,5630d-1b,6700c-1) support added.
3. New DCT4+ products: RH-512,RH-513,RH-514,RH-515,RH524,RH-525,RH-543
   (2330c-2,2330c-2b,2320c-2,2320c-2b,5030c-2,5030c-2b,2323c-2)
4. New DCT4+ UNL versions support:
   RH-99 v5.91, RH-100 v5.80, RH-105 v5.91, RH-106 v5.80, RM-305 v5.91
   (1200, 1200b, 1208, 1208b, 1650)
5. Certificates write error in DL mode fixed.
6. Check is ASIC supported by firmware for DCT4 and WD2 products.
7. Read UEM IMEI or ESN for DCT-4/WD2 ASIC 2,5,6,11 when Rd UEM.
8. Added backup of PM 120 block when make Bk.308 (if exists)
9. Added [Skip Erase] option for BB5 products (for Experts Use Only)
10.Added [1331] option, to switch on/off NU48Fxxx Intel Chips Solution.   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   LG GSM V 2.0.8.5
----------------- 
1. MTK KG195,KP199,KP220 support added.
2. PCS files support added for MTK models.
3. Cable type indicator.   SAMs V 2.0.8.5 --------------- 
TRIDENT
  B100K,C140i added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  C3010,C3050,C3060R,C3110,C3110C,S3500 added (CUNL,IM,FL)
  M120,M128,E1040,S3030 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
  B520 Vodafone support added.
  (use B520B-V model, not mix with B520, filenames are similar)
  (Use [Reset MMI] if phone ask for password without SIM)
  New MSL bypass algo introduced (B220,..,C3050,E1410,S3500...)
  allows direct codes reading, unlock and IMEI repair.
  MSL Repair introduced, allows to repair or use alien E2P
  (Repair of "User Fault on Illegal Trial !!" and restore IMEI)
OM(SYSOL)
  C160G added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
  B2100,C5212,E250i,F265L,F270,J700i,M158,P250,U800E  ,X576 
  added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  B100i,B210 added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
  C270,E1100,E1120,E1125W,E1125-SEA,E1210M,E1210S,E1310B,
  E1310M,E1310S,E1360B,E1360M,E2100,E2210 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
  (Do not mix B-C-M-L-S-T-EUR-SEA models! More info on support)
  B130S,B130T flashing fixed (blinking or frozen phone)
  (Must select target firmware as model, e.g. model is B130 and
  want to flash B130S, select B130S as the model.)
SWIFT-3G
  P270 added (DUNL,FL,SECT,BT)
QUALCOMM
  A777,M7600,M7603,M8800C,M8800L,S5600,S5603,S8300N added.
  [Write E2P] (NVM) added.
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added for these models: A411,A777,S7220,
  S7330,S8300,S8300C,Z230 (Use [QCDI Info] button to read keys)
  Old models UNLOCK and UNFREEZE: Z300,Z500,..,ZM60,..
  (these are not in models list, select any model. Use 
  [Mobile Info] button to read keys & [Unlock] to direct unlock)  
We would like for some users to add localisation in their own native  language to the software, localisation is added to SAMs only at the  moment but will be added to other modules in future. 
Conditions:- 
1. Only 1 contributer per language.
2. You must know how to use the software and what each function does.
3. The chosen language is your native language or you are fluent in the  selected language, for example Chinese is not my native language and I  would like someone to take over from me and finish/correct as required.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   *Please  make sure you un-install all old versions, first HWK Suite, then HWK  Support Suite, you can then install the new software, first HWK Support  Suite and then HWK Suite.*  *You MUST update your HWK using client 2.0.9.0, old client versions will no longer work.*  *You MUST be running HWK software 2.0.9.0 to access support.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.9.0 ---------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: RM-424,RM-465,RM-469,RM-481,RM-482,RM-483,
   RM-491,RM-504,RM-518,RM-547,RM-555,RM-561,RM-564,RM-566,RM-602
   (6720c-1,5730s-1,E52-1,E52-2,E55-1,E55-2,6710s-1,5530c-2,3720c-2,
    6730c-1VF,N97-4,2700c-2,6720c-1b,6730c-1,5800d)
2. New DCT4+ products: RM-519,RM-520 (2720a-2,2720a-2b)
3. New Samsung Flash Chip: 00EC2606 (K8S3215ETF)
4. Corrected VPL parsing for some models (N97)
5. Only NU48F256 left in [1331] option and moved to BB5 Tab.
6. SX4 bypass introduced using temporary NPC certificate erase.
7. [One Boot] option introduced (RAPx based One MCU products)
8. Enabled Files Multiselect, when Writing Certificates.
9. Erase Option for BB5 (for Experts Use Only !)   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   LG GSM V 2.0.9.0
----------------- 
1. Unlock Codes Display for Infineon EGOLD Voice added
  (Boot and See NCK Code for Instructions Press UNLOCK)   SAMs V 2.0.9.0 --------------- 
TRIDENT
  T539 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  Fixed MSL algorithm for some models (C3050,...)
SWIFT
  D606,D900E,E260,M2310,P220,S366,S5050,S5200 added(DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  B270i,C276,C276L,E1070M,E1070T,E1075,E1075L,E1105T  ,E2100B,
  E2210B added (DUNL,IM,FL)
QUALCOMM
  Manual Port Selection Added 
  (Use Refresh, After Each Phone Reboot or Reconnect)
  (Untic QualComm Mode, Before Flashing)
  F480R,i6210,U900W added.
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added for these models: 
  A736,A737,F490,G800,G800L,M7600,S5600,U900W,Z400,Z  540  
We would like for some users to add localisation in their own native  language to the software, localisation is added to SAMs only at the  moment but will be added to other modules in future. 
Conditions:- 
1. Only 1 contributer per language.
2. You must know how to use the software and what each function does.
3. The chosen language is your native language or you are fluent in the  selected language, for example Chinese is not my native language and I  would like someone to take over from me and finish/correct as required.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   *Please  make sure you un-install all old versions, first HWK Suite, then HWK  Support Suite, you can then install the new software, first HWK Support  Suite and then HWK Suite.*  *You MUST update your HWK using client 2.0.10.0, old client versions will no longer work.*  *You MUST be running HWK software 2.0.10.0 to access support.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.10.0 ----------------------- 
1. New BB5 products: 
   RM-381,RM-455,RM-468,RM-492,RM-529,RM-530,RM-570,RM-573,RM578,RM-579,RM-584,RM-599,RM-600,RM-635 
   (6750-1,6350-1b,5730s-2,6790s-1b,E72-2,E72-1,3208c,6760s-1,2730c-1,2730c-1b,E72-5,6790s-1c,E63-5,2690)
2. New DCT4+ products: RM-590,RM-591 (2220s-2,2220s-2b)
3. More DCT4+ added for unlock (ASIC 3168) see corresponding list.
4. McuSw tag fixed in vpl parser.
5. Fixed time-out bug for some RAPU models.
6. [Det.Log] CheckBox now active, can auto create LOG file.
7. [Info] Shows Camera DCC settings and Status (for both Cameras)
8. [PM Edit] Revised: Read/Write DCC, Simlock Data, Parallel Model.
9. Increased PM read default margins, to have DCC in read PM for DCT4+
10.[Check Ask/Rpl] to Check Ask/Rpl files contents (Asic 2,5,6,7)
11.Fixed [Format] bug for new BB5 Symbian products.
12.ENO File flashing support (E63,E66,..,N97,..)
13.[Locks] for BB5 remade, now calculate codes for SLPA and SL20
14.[Check] Shows PASUBTOC SL related contents.  *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   LG GSM V 2.0.10.0
------------------ 
1. MTK GB160,GB165,GB170,GB175,GB190,GB195,KG198 added.
2. Infineon GB101,GB109,GB110,GB125,GB130,KE858,KP108 added.
3. Infineon New Flash Chip SV7E3204UTA support.
4. ADI KG129,KG248,KG298 added.
5. " Cannot open file " Bug Fixed.  SAMs V 2.0.10.0 ---------------- 
TRIDENT
  C158,C158B,C188L,C240L,C258,C260B,C260L,C260M,C300  B,E576,E758,
  X138,X180,X468P,X478,X568 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
  USB flashing introduced for HPE models (U600,.. Approx. 2x faster)
TRIDENT VISION
  B3210,B3310,B3313,C3010S,C3050C,C3053,C3060,C3110H  ,M620N,
  S3030C,S3500C,S3500H,S3500i,S3501C,S5150,S5150C added (CUNL,IM,FL)
  MSL3 bypass introduced (B3210,B3310,B3313,C3060,C3060R,...)
  USB UI functions introduced, allows to unlock USB only phones.
  USB flashing introduced (Approx. 5x faster)
  (Cannot use USB flashing of dead phones which have UL erased or damaged. 
  RJ45 flashing can be used to recover from erased UL situation)
SWIFT
  A177,A226,A227,A237,A257,B3410,B5702,B5712C,B5722,  B5722C,C3212,
  C3510,C3518,C6112,C6112C,D980F,E200E,E208B,E250L,E  848i,F118,
  F278,J150B,M2710,M2710C,M2710L,M3510C,S3100,S3110,  S3110C,
  S3600C,S3600H,S5200C,T219,T329,T729 added(UNL,IM,FL)
  Added ENG flashing for DUOS FOTA models (D988,B5712C,..)
  Auth. Boot and Firmware Sign. for Secure models (B5722,C3510,C6112,S3100)
  B5702,D988,F265L,S5050 (SECT) bug fixed.
  CSC Area format added.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  A137,CC01i,E1070C,E1100C,E1101C,E1107,E1113C,E1120  C,E1210,
  E1310C,E1310E,E1360,E1360C,E1360S,E2100C,E2210C,E2  210H added (DUNL,IM,FL)
  E1080,E1080C,E1080T,E1085,E1085L,E1085T,E1088C,E11  00H,E1150,
  E1150C,E1160,E2120,E2120B,E2120C,E2130 added (CUNL,FL)
SWIFT-3G
  C5110,C5130,C5130S,C5130U,J800R added (CUNL,FL,SECT,BT)
  P270 (CUNL,SECT) bug fixed.
  E2P Write is supported only for C5130,C5130S and C5130U.
QUALCOMM
  A551,A561,A637,A746,A747,A766,A767,A811,A821,A827,  A836,A837,
  A867,C5220,C5510H,C5510U,G508,G508E,M7600B,M7600H,  S5350,
  S5600B,S5600L,S5608U,S5510,S7120U,S7350C,S7350E,S7  350F,
  S7350H,S7350i,S7520U,S8300H,T469,T659,T749,T919,T9  29,U808 added.
  Fixed flashing of non page size aligned files (rc1,rc2,ffs)
  Added flashing support for QSC62xx models.
  UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added for these models:
  A551,A637,A767,A827,A837,C5220,F400,S5510,S7350,S7  350C,
  S7350F,S7350i,T639,Z170,Z240E,Z360,Z720,ZV40
BROADCOM
  QC Legacy BroadCom models introduced:
  i6220,S3650,S3650C,S3650M,S3650W,S3653,S3653W,S523  0,S5230G,
  S5230H,S5230M,S5230W,S5233A,S5233S,S5233T,S5233W,S  5560,S5560C,
  S7070 (CUNL,FL) To read codes use:
  [Mobile Info] button using USB Cable (Phone Switched-ON) 
  and after [QCDI Info] button, using RJ45 Cable (Phone-OFF)
  QC Legacy BroadCom models Full Flashing (with BOOT Change)
  [BOOT Repair] for QC Legacy BroadCom models added.
  Boot Repair and Codes Read is possible only for phones with 
  NM_20 pin USB/RJ45 connector ! 
COMMON
  Log to file added.
  CLONE error message fixed.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 v2.0.10.1 ----------------------- 
1. RM-392,RM-393 (2680s-2,2680s-2b) v6.17 unlock bug fixed.
2. Box Init bug after BB5 flash fixed.   *Do  not use external VPP adapter with RX2 enabled cables, since this will  put VPP direct to RX2 and its possible to KILL the phone.*   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   *This release contains a new update client which you ONLY need to run if you have the message* *"None Authorised Copy of Software detected, Please Use Original Install Package:0"* *That  means users without the message do not need to run this new update  client, but if you do no harm will be done, you just lose 1 log.*   UFS_SAMs v2.0.10.2 -------------------- 
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  T239 added (CUNL,FL)
BROADCOM
  Fixed UnFreeze Key Display.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_SAMs v2.0.10.3 -------------------- 
V 2.1.0.3
------
TRIDENT
  M628N added (DUNL,IM,FL)
SWIFT
  A256,J218,S3600i,S3601C added (UNL,IM,FL)
SWIFT-3G
  B2703 added  (CUNL,FL,SECT,BT)
QUALCOMM
  A747,C5510,C5510U,T929 UNLOCK and UNFREEZE added.
  Improved Decryption algo, more models UNLOCK and 
  UNFREEZE supported by Default.
BROADCOM
  S5230K,S5230R added (CUNL,FL,BRP)
  B5310,S5620,S5628,S7070C added (FL)
  Use Samsung Kies drivers for these models (B5310,S562x)
  Fixed 'Cannot Find NandInfo !' on some models.
COMMON
  Log to file fixed for Trident models.
  Introduced New Extremely Fast Key Calculation Algorithm (DHLT) 
  Need few hours for Tables generation at First Software startup.
  But after, Key calculation for Qualcomm, Broadcom and Trident
  platforms will take few seconds. DHLT (c)SarasSoft.   Users  who not want to wait few hours for DHLT table generation can download  the files from our Official Rapidshare mirror.  The files should be  placed into x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   LG GSM V 2.0.10.4
------------------ 
1. Infineon GB107,GB108,GB115,GS100,GS101,GS102,GS105,
   GS106,GS107,GS108,KG289,KP109 added.   UFS_SAMs v2.0.10.4 -------------------- 
TRIDENT VISION
  B3210M added.
  Bug in E2P Filename Display fixed.
OM(SYSOL)
  On the Fly E2P Patch added to keep Original IMEI number.
SWIFT
  C3212i added(UNL,IM,FL)
  On the Fly E2P Patch added to keep Original IMEI number.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  E1080i,E1086,E1086L,E1170,T139 added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL)
  On the Fly E2P Patch added to keep Original IMEI number.
  On the Fly MCU Patch added to bypass MSL security for MSL3
  (MSLC16) products (E1080,E1080i,E1086,E1150,E1160, ...) 
  after is possible Direct Unlock, Rebuild IMEI in normal way.
QUALCOMM
  S3370,S5350M added (FL,CUNL,UNFR)
  S5350 added (CUNL,UNFR)
  Increased Speed in Communications (NVM Read/Write, RAM Read)
BROADCOM
  B5310U added (FL)
  i6230,S3653M added (CUNL,FL,BRP)
  Combo Cable (USB+RJ45) Support added, not need Manipulations
  with Cable when use [QCDI Info]
  Corrected CSC,APP,PFS flashing for BCM2153 platform (B5310,..)
  [Boot Change] Product will Restart after success Boot Change,
  if Failed, will stay in Download Mode to Allow Retry.
  [Full Download] will Write All without Restart after Boot Change.
COMMON
  [Refresh] will Show Avalaible Ports List with Full Names.    Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_SAMs v2.0.10.5 -------------------- 
TRIDENT VISION
  M2513 added (UNL,CUNL,IM,FL)
SWIFT
  Added MCU_Id and Type Display.
  Increased Preloader boot speed.
QUALCOMM
  More Versions Support of Hidden Sysinfo models CUNL (S3370,..)
  A877,M7600H,M8800H,S5603T,S7120H,S8300T added.
QUALCOMM+LSI
  M8910,M8910B,M8910H,M8910U,S8000,S8000B,S8000C,S80  00H,S8000U,
  S8003,S8500,S8500C added (FL)
BROADCOM
  C3510T,M3710,S5560H added (FL)
  S3650H,S5230C added (FL,CUNL,UNFR,BRP)
INFINEON
  Infineon Platform Introduced, See on [Sky/INF] Tab.
  E1151 added (CUNL,FL)
  DHLT Engine will ask about additional DHLT tables generation.
COMMON
  [Refresh] will Auto Select Ports, be sure that Right Model
  and Mode is Selected (Untick [QualComm mode] when Flashing !)    Users  who not want to wait few hours for 3rd DHLT table generation can  download the files from our Official Rapidshare mirror. The files should  be placed into x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   LG_GSM v 2.1.0.6 (HWK Required) 
-------------------------------- 1. Added NSCK,SPCK,CCK,SIM codes Display for GS10x   UFS_SAMs v2.0.10.6 -------------------- 
TRIDENT
  X427 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
TRIDENT VISION
  M2520 added (UNL,CUNL,IM,FL)
  Display of USER LOCK Key for All Models.
SWIFT
  E2550,E2550D,E2558 added (UNL,SECT,IM)
  Notes: 
  1.Chinese Versions E2550Zxxx select as E2558 for UNL,SECT,IM.
  2.E255x PRAM Flashing not Supported yet, use Original Flasher.
  B3410C,E2510C,S5050C added (UNL,IM,FL)
  Note: Chinese Versions B3410Zxxx select as B3410C.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  C3300D,C3300K,C3303,C3303K added (UNL,SECT,IM,FL) use 530Kom Cable.
  E1107-DX,E1107L,E1117-MEA-IND,E1130,E1130B,E1150-MEA-SEA,E1153,
  E1160-DX,E1220,E2120i,E2120L,E2121,E1252,E2121B,E2210T,E  2152,
  E2370 added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL)
  Note: Mixing of DX MEA SEA Models causes Blinking or Dead Sets.
  [Restart] Button now Exit TAT mode with Battery. 
  Auto Exit from TAT Mode when Flashing, not need 
  Cable or Battery Reconnect after UI functions (Info,IM,..)
SWIFT-3G
  J808,S5550,S5550U added (CUNL,SECT,FL)
  B7722,B7732 DUOS added (CUNL,SECT,FL) Flashing only Master Part.
  C3630C,C3730C,S3930C TD-SCDMA added (FL) use 530Kom Cable.
QUALCOMM
  A657,A887,A897,M7600L,S5530,T559 added.
BROADCOM
  A697,B3410W added (FL,CUNL,UNFR,BRP)
  S5250,S5253,S530,S5333 added (FL)
  Boot Repair Enabled for All Broadcom models, use 530Kom Cable.
  Some Models have encrypted Boot2.img and don't have uart_boot,
  for these models use our released Boot_Repair packs.
  Note: S562x with OneNand Flash Chip, Cannot be Repaired.
  Added Unlock support(CUNL) for Hidden Sysinfo models (S5560,..)
  if have no succes in SysInfo search, need ReFlash, to have untrashed FS
COMMON
  Reduced/Full Log of TFS file list progress for OM/Swift.
  Improved FileOpen dialog, to Override suggested path 
  to last used on same model.
  Used Abbrevations List can be seen at the Bottom of this page.
DOCUMENTS
  Samsung B7722 How to Rev.1
  Samsung C3300_C3303 How to Rev.1
  Samsung S523x Warning Rev.1
  Samsung S7070 How to Rev.1
  Samsung Swift-Aerofone MSL3 Models How to Rev.1   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*   UFS_SAMs v2.0.10.7 -------------------- 
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  E2152 FULL, _RD, E2P Write Bug Fixed.
  Note: E2152 DX Firmwares cannot be Properly Flashed.
QUALCOMM
  B2710,S3370E added.
QUALCOMM+LSI
  S8000L added (FL)
BROADCOM
  S5620B,S5628i added (FL)
COMMON
  Used Abbrevations List can be seen at the Bottom of this page.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

HWK Release 22/05/2011 
Release Date: 22/05/2011 
The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*  *Please make sure you un-install all old versions, first HWK Suite, then HWK Support Suite, you can then install the new software, first HWK Support Suite and then HWK Suite. 
You MUST update your HWK using client 2.2.0.0, old client versions will no longer work.*  *You MUST be running HWK software 2.2.0.0 to access support.*   DCTxBB5 V 2.2.0.0
------------------ 1. BB5 products: RM-576,RM-577 (6700s,6700s-1c) added.
2. Local RPL Service Fixed for ASIC 2,5,6,7,11 (UEM_PASW is Correct now)
Note: Need Confirm [Readout and Use UEM IMEI] when do [Rd UEM].
3. [Check Ask/Rpl] Renamed to [Calc Ask/Rpl] as can Calculate RPL now.
4. [Calc Ask/Rpl] Function will Generate Real RPL from ASK file (ASIC 2,5,6,7,11)
Note: When Reading UEM, do not Forget Set Right [UEM Changed] Status !
5. RSA Lock/Unlock for All DCT4+ products (not need Patch)
6. Life Timer added to [PM Edit]
7. DCT4 INFINEON Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added: 
RH-111,RH-125,RH-126,RM-607,RM-608,RM-643,RM-644,RM-647,RM-653,
RM-669,RM-689,RM-704,RM-732,RM-733 (1202,1616-2,1616-2b,C1-01,C1-01.1,
C1-02,C1-02.1,1280,1800,1800b,C1-00,C2-00,X1-00,X1-00.1)
8. BB5 RAP3Gv40 Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-509,RM-510,RM-511,RM-540,RM-598,RM-604,RM-615,RM-638,RM-721,RM-722
(3710a-1,3710a-1c,3711a-1,X3-00,7230-1c,7230-1,5330-1d,6303ci,C2-01,C2-01.5)
9. BB5 RAPU Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-582,RM-596,RM-601,RM-609,RM-610,RM-627,RM-629,RM-632,RM-634,
RM-639,RM-640,RM-645,RM-648,RM-658,RM-659,RM-662,RM-675,RM-682,
RM-688,RM-691,RM-697,RM-699,RM-707,RM-718,RM-719,RM-720,RM-749
(Vertu CQ,N8-00,C6-01,E6-00,E6-00.1,X5-01,5230-1d,E5-00,E5-00.2,X3-02,C3-01,
C5-00.X5-01.2,E73,X7-00.1,C3-01m,C7-00,6702s,C5-00.1,C7-00b,C5-03,E5-00m,
X7-00,C6-01.3,C5-03.2,C5-04.1,C7-00s)
10.BB5 RAPIDO Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-484,RM-485,RM-486,RM-551,RM-552,RM-559,RM-588,RM-593,RM-594,
RM-612,RM-624,RM-625,RM-684 
(N86-1,N86-3,N86-5,X6-00.1,X6-00m,X6-00,5230-1,5230-1c,5230-1b,C6-00,
C6-00.1,5288,5250)
11.BB5 JUNO (BCM21351) Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-497,RM-586,RM-614,RM-618,RM-709,RM717
(7020a-2,2710c-2,C3-00,X2-00,X2-01,X2-01.1)
12.Original SX4 Card Support Added (Use Any PCSC Compatible Card Reader)   LG_GSM v 2.2.0.0
----------------- 1. Infineon: 
A110,A130,A133,A133GO,A170,A180,C100,C105,C300,C30 0GO,C305,
C310,GB220,GB220nGO,GB230,GB280,GD350,GD510,GD510N ,GM360,
GM360i,GM600,GS170,GS290,GS290GO,GS290N,GS390GO,GS 500,GS500g,
GS500gx,GS500v,GT350,GT350GO,GT350i,GT360,GT365,GU 220,GU230,
KC550,KC550d,KF510,KF510d,KF600,KF600d,KM380,KM380 c,KM380d,
KM385d,KM386c,KP500,KP500N,KP501,KP502,KP502GO,KP5 05,KP550,
KP570q,KS360,KS365,T300,T310,T310i,T310N,T315,T315 i,T320,
T320e,T320g,T325 added.
Notes:
1. To See Unlock Codes and Instructions, Press [BOOT]
2. To Flash Dead Phones, Tick [Emerg. Boot]
3. FLS and BIN files supported for Flashing.
2. USB Support for Infineon SGOLD3, SGOLDRADIO, XGOLD213.
Note: To use USB Select USB in [Baud] ComboBox.
3. ADI: G210,G220,G232,G233,G259,G262,G263,G610,G622,G632, G635,
G639,G660,G672,G677,C682,G688,G810,G822,G828,G912, GM200,GM205,
GM205GO,GM210,KF245,KG296,LG8930,MG235,MG295,MG296 added.
4. TI: C1300i,C2000,G850,L1400i,MG191a,MG191b,MG200c,MG20 0d added.
5. MTK: A120,A155,A160,A165,GB160a,GB160b,GB161,GB190a,GB2 70,
GS190,GS200,GS205 added.
6. BT Address Write Added for ADI, Infineon and MTK platforms.   SAMs V 2.2.0.0
---------------
TRIDENT
A127,i626,T719,X475 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
OM(SYSOL)
T209,T319 added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
A436,A437,A516,A517,T229,T249,T339,T349-LTA-USA,T369,
T409,T619,T739 added (DUNL,IM,SECT,FL)
Added Multi Drive support for TFS Read.
Fixed SLAVE Boot Bug on some models (D980,D980F,D988)
TFS Extractor and TFS Builder added, Allows to Edit TFS files.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
Added [Patch MSL] Function to Patch without MCU Part Flashing.
C3300i,T109,T119 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
E1050,E1055G,E1055T,E1080F-IND-MEA-SEA,E1080W,
E1081T-EU-IND-MEA-SEA,E1083C,E1085F,E1085F-MEA,E1087T,E1105F,
E1150i,E1160i,E1170i,E1170T,E1172,E1175T-EU-IND,E1178,E1225F,
E1225T,E1225T-IND,E2121L added (PUNL,PIM,FL)
Notes: 
1.Mixing of EU IND MEA SEA Files causes Blinking or Dead Sets.
2.E1081T EU E2P Image is not Compatible with IND, MEA or SEA.
3.For Cross Flashing Select Model Name Extension by File type.
4.Before Unlock, Info to see Codes or Rebuild IMEI use
[Patch MSL] Button or Flash with [Patch MSL] Option Enabled.
C3222,C3222W added (DUNL,CUNL)
Note: C3222 Flashing not Supported yet, use Original Flasher.
TFS Extractor and TFS Builder added, Allows to Edit TFS files.
SWIFT-3G
C5010E,E3210 added (CUNL,SECT,FL)
QUALCOMM
A597,A847,A927,B2710D,C5180,S5520,S5580,S6700T,S68 88,T359,T479,
T746,T749 added.
More Versions Support of Hidden Sysinfo models CUNL and UNFR:
A597,A706,A707,A717,A727,A847,A887,A897,A927,B2710 ,B2710D,S3370,
S5530,T359,T469,T479,T559,T659,T746,T749
QUALCOMM+LSI
S8500B,S8530 added (FL)
BROADCOM
S5230N added (FL,CUNL,UNFR,BRP)
S3850,S5260,S5263,S5330L,S5560i,S5750E,S5753E,S723 0B,S7230E,
S7230W,S7233E added (FL)
S5250,S5253,S5330,S5330L,S5333 Boot Repair (BRP)
[QCDI Info] Renamed to [BCMBL Info] for BroadCom Models.
INFINEON
B3310i,C3200,C3200G,C3200L,C3530,C3530L,E2230,E223 0M,E2232,
E2330,E2330B,E2330C,E2530,E2652,E2652W,S3310i,S335 0,S3353,
S3550,S3550C,S3550L added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL,UFL)
Note: for USB Flashing select 'USB0' in [BaudRate] box.
E1151, Now Possible to Flash Read BIN Dump (Size: 007F0000)   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

